# Propress mega press



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone using the mega press jaws and fittings?

Im going to try out some gas fitting next week.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Let us know how it goes. Seems like it would save lots of time in service.


----------

